# !   ???
.   .      ,       - .   ...           :(.  - , !  !!!

----------


## Odo

> .   .      ,       - .   ...           :(.  - , !  !!!

            .   ,      . , , ,  ,

----------

"", ,    ,               ͳ,      '    . ͳ     .    5  (,   )    '   :        ' -  , ,  . ͳ     :    ,     .

----------


## Odo

> "", ,    ,               ͳ,      '    .

     ,  ,   .

----------


## rust



----------


## admin

> 

  ...     ? 
  ?

----------


## rust

15  ...     ?

----------


## Def

.))))    ,      ,       ))))))))

----------


## Tail

:    ,        .        1903   - .   ?

----------


## admin

,             .

----------


## RAMM

> :    ,        .        1903   - .   ?

  .    ,  , ?

----------


## Def

> 

  ,    .  .      .

----------


## Tail

> ,             .

             ,        -        .      ?   

> .    ,  , ?

       ,       - -          .      ,

----------


## Def

> :    ,        .        1903   - .   ?

----------


## Tail

,    .

----------

!   .     !       .     !   

> .))))    ,      ,       ))))))))

    .  -?    ?    :)?

----------


## Tail

.     ,    +

----------


## Tail

:         ?       1?

----------


## Odo

,     "",       . ,    ϳ     ,     ,          ,   ,  ,           "!    ".  ,    ,  "  ,    ".        ,  ,     ϳ

----------


## Tail

.    ,   ,        ,

----------

,

----------


## rust



----------



----------


## ˸

,    .      .      !  ,   :     -  .        .    -

----------


## 23q

""     ?        ...      ?        ,   ,     ,       ...

----------


## wwa

> 

    ???

----------

*23q*,     , 
  ,           (      ,        ,       )

----------

